# 1991 1600 Privateer Bay Boat



## DipShip (Mar 3, 2015)

Day one! Burr! the high that day was in the teens!




Trusty Rusty! The nuts on the U bolts literately fell apart when i hit them with a hammer



I work at a junk yard so i grabbed 2 civic wheels and modified the hub bore  ;D



wheels painted, new lights installed, and Aluminum primer applied 



for a 40hp this impeller is monstrous! 



E-TEC blue and a bunch of clear applied



guide ons from an old boat trailer i used to have 



fabricated a mooring bollard using some scrap from a trailer project i did awhile back 



love to weld!



3 coats of ZINC coating and 2 coats of "hammered" grey. Added a large plate under the deck for added strength. i went a little overboard lol. also painted the gunnels with some good ole Interlux brightside 



current state


----------



## DipShip (Mar 3, 2015)

She will be used for general messing about, fishing, and gigging around the Chesapeake bay and surrounding rivers. here are some pics of my last projects

The SkiffBoard lol  http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1342291444/0



07 Gheenoe Classic!



and my pride and joy!!  



Day one of that project! 99


----------



## DipShip (Mar 3, 2015)

I will keep you guys updated as i scratch stuff off the list!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cool project!

What's the story with the Jessie Ruth? Beautiful classic looking hull.


----------



## DipShip (Mar 3, 2015)

> Cool project!
> 
> What's the story with the Jessie Ruth?  Beautiful classic looking hull.


Thanks!

She was built in 1978 by a retired boat builder out of Deltaville, VA for his granddaughter. I purchased it from her in 99 with a sweet running 82 25hp "workhorse" evinrude for $1100. It has had 5 different motor setups from tiller to CC. she is now used for teaching my nieces and nephews how to operate and navigate. its kept in tip top shape! probably in better shape them when she was first built lol


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks!

She was built in 1978 by a retired boat builder out of Deltaville, VA for his granddaughter. I purchased it from her in 99 with a sweet running 82 25hp "workhorse" evinrude for $1100. It has had 5 different motor setups from tiller to CC. she is now used for teaching my nieces and nephews how to operate and navigate. its kept in tip top shape! probably in better shape them when she was first built lol  

[/quote]

Instant deja vu seeing your 1999 pix, that looks just like me in my grandfathers skiff back in the late 60's, Bena, VA on the York River. I learned boating and fishing in that skiff, thank you for posting and bringing back a flood a great memories.


----------



## DipShip (Mar 3, 2015)

> Instant deja vu seeing your 1999 pix, that looks just like me in my grandfathers skiff back in the late 60's, Bena, VA on the York River. I learned boating and fishing in that skiff, thank you for posting and bringing back a flood a great memories.


glad you like it! i live in west point and go out on the York alot. My wife and i have a camper near Bena! its just across the Mobjack. we really enjoy it down there


----------



## DipShip (Mar 3, 2015)

got some work done and even a little test drive over the weekend! these ETECs are really sweeeet! i have been a Mercury guy forever and probably always will be but this thing is really nice. 

fifty shades of grey!  






as i have said before i work at a salvage yard and try to re purpose "junk" as much as i can. sweet little tank from some tiny car



starting on the deck. its going to be ACX 3/4" ply covered in polyester resin



Bass Pro low back seats


----------



## DipShip (Mar 3, 2015)

Got a fare amount done over the weekend  ;D

new HD u-bolt kit as well as alot of sanding and painting



layed down afew coats of polyester! never get used to that smell  



added cleats



the PO only had 2 bots holding this HEAVY motor on 



The fuel system was not good replaced everything

:'(



this hose isnt that old! yikes



added new line and a mini Racor. i mounted it up high so i can get a quick visual on what shes drinkin


ready for the final deck install




ready for paint



Lowrance elite 5


----------



## DipShip (Mar 3, 2015)

So far i have been pretty impressed with the Interdeck paint. very grippe! 



had a few of those BS wally world seats lieing around and decided they would be perfect for extra seating. i LOVE the open deck space and really was only going to add a yeti and hit the water. but i seem to be a glutton for punishment so i wanna add them in the least intrusive way. my idea is to add some very skinny seat pedestals (1.5") that tie into the vertical bracing. "should" work 













picked up some standard seat bushings


----------



## DipShip (Mar 3, 2015)

Added the front seat brackets





polished the motor cover





now for the fun stuff!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

have always loved those privateer boats! Yours looks a lot of fun! Great job getting her put back together.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I love an old privateer. Nice, simple set up you got going on! Good work


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

> I love an old privateer. Nice, simple set up you got going on! Good work


Looking great! I like the privateers also. I have never owned one, but they appear to be very solid boats.


----------



## DipShip (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks guys! I have a camper in a wild little inlet off the Chesapeake bay that is less then 2 ft deep at low tide. so i needed a boat that could get in and out but be able to handle the seemingly constant chop of the bay. it does really well for a 16' boat


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

> Thanks guys! I have a camper in a wild little inlet off the Chesapeake bay that is less then 2 ft deep at low tide. so i needed a boat that could get in and out but be able to handle the seemingly constant chop of the bay. it does really well for a 16' boat


Chesapeake bay chop? Never heard of that before


----------

